# lorain rocks



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

fished from 1930 to2130 tonight,got 3 and had 3 nice hits that didnt hook up,saw a few others caught too.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Eyes or steel?

Don.


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

eyes 17",19"22"


----------



## Davesbigbuck (Sep 20, 2016)

What were you using? Fast or slow retrieve?


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

p 10 rouge blue black herring 3 to 4 medium cranks,twitch.twitch,3 to 4 cranks twitch.twitch.repeat


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice of you to share bait and retrieve... Thanks from all the shore bound!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

it always amazed me how you can get a hit on a lure with trebles hangin all over it and still not get hooked up....its like, how the HE** are they doin that???


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

yeah,crawling around them boulders,sometimes i think to myself,what in the h, e, double L am i doing,all it takes is 1 hook up and guess who else is hooked!I like seeing other anglers catch fish as much has me,almost.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

I enjoy seeing the youngsters heading for the rocks. It makes more room for those of us that may have a bit of a hard time lifting a leg to jump them rocks lol. Good job on the fish, and thanks for the report.


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

got out tonight from2000 till 2200,got a 24'and 17'


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Got out tonight also.... 7 eyes. 17-22". My boy knocked one off with the net that might have been able to have been weighed in. Who knows. Trebles got caught on outside of net. He got a 6 pound chromer though.


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

way to go on the rocks or off pier


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Rocks


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Glad to see you are keeping at It this year. He's gotta be hooked!!


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

3 more tonight,19"20" and 24"had one hit my rogue right at my feet,missed .


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

got 3 more tonight first cast got 24" ended up with 2 more 1 19" and a 20" same size fish has last night.knocked one off trying to net,had 2 more hooked up but they got off before i saw them. fished from 1830 to 2100.


----------



## Paul Frick (Jul 11, 2018)

fryerman said:


> got 3 more tonight first cast got 24" ended up with 2 more 1 19" and a 20" same size fish has last night.knocked one off trying to net,had 2 more hooked up but they got off before i saw them. fished from 1830 to 2100.


Nice work! What are you throwing at them?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

What is the crowd like at that time?

Thanks
Don.


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

casting p 10 suspending rogues,blue black herring,caught all my fish so far,good spots usually taken by sunset,but its a big area,just have to climb around to find a fishable spot,be careful.one wrong step or fall could do some real damage,rocks were slippery last night.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cool thanks...its just a haul to get out there for me. Don't mind rocks and good to here it's a big area...would cool if you could provide a picture or 2 of area...that's all I need to get a read on the area.

Thanks again.

Don.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Cool thanks...its just a haul to get out there for me. Don't mind rocks and good to here it's a big area...would cool if you could provide a picture or 2 of area...that's all I need to get a read on the area.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Don.


Google earth will show you bout everything you need to see


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep! Lol..
I just did that thanks. Don't know what I was thinking.

Don.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tried last night. El skunko. Was rough and water was muddy. Lots of debris. My son hooked a 90 pound stump.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

fryerman said:


> 3 more tonight,19"20" and 24"had one hit my rogue right at my feet,missed .


Many bites within 8' of shore, always finish your retrieve up to the rocks and see your lure


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You guys still getting them from shore in this muddy water?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Many bites within 8' of shore, always finish your retrieve up to the rocks and see your lure


last week i had one 2' from rocks.
the waves were only 3' less,but i beleve tide was coming on shore when it hit the rocks water level was changing 12',i broth the lure close to the rocks and lifting that up sudenly weight was on , 24" eye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Many bites within 8' of shore, always finish your retrieve up to the rocks and see your lure


Great advice! An if your bait suspends they'll even hit it letting it suspend a few seconds right in front of you!


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm 62 and not going out there at night. It was fun 30 years ago. Insert old-guy jokes here:


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

iam 62 and been having a lot of fun!only got 1 tonight,12 for 6 nights,keeping it reel!if u aint cranking your rods limp!


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

fished from 1730 to2000 hrs tonight ,no takers.lake was flat,lots of people out ,didnt see anyone catch.clarity was still milky,dont think there were any bait fish in tonight.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fryerman said:


> fished from 1730 to2000 hrs tonight ,no takers.lake was flat,lots of people out ,didnt see anyone catch.clarity was still milky,dont think there were any bait fish in tonight.


to many shad in cleveland up to 80' out from wall,100 cars 3 eyes one steelie.


----------



## Buckbuster71 (Feb 20, 2015)

Got skunked last night in Lorain


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Buckbuster71 said:


> Got skunked last night in Lorain


We need a dislike button cuz I dislike that post. It’s 2 1/2 hour drive from me but with this weather I’ve only been up once since the brawl started and I got skunked at Catawba and mazuricks that night


----------



## Buckbuster71 (Feb 20, 2015)

Has the water cleared up any?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If you want clear water you might want to get out before Friday evening.... It looks to be a tad breezy according to iWindsurf.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Cold, rapid changing water temps, chocolate milk, does not make for good fish catching.


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

anyone out tonight?thinking maybe sun night.


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

casted from 1630 to 1830,no hits lots of people fishing,saw 1 caught,hands got cold and snagged my favorate rogue,darn,


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

fryerman said:


> casted from 1630 to 1830,no hits lots of people fishing,saw 1 caught,hands got cold and snagged my favorate rogue,darn,


Thanks for the report. How was the water clarity?


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

not as stained starting to clear,fished by 6 or 7 other guys tonight,only fish i saw caught was guy next to me got 2 on a bandit,got 13 to the net so far this fall.


----------

